# Fuzzy picture on 3rd tv



## Skippy49 (Feb 12, 2012)

I had DISH install a new receiver (722K) and Dish (1000-2) about a year ago, hooking up three tv's with one additional receiver (211). I attached a drawing of how they are hooked up. Everything was fine until I replaced the analog tv in my garage (tv3) with a larger digital tv. It will only get a fuzzy picture while the analog one it replaced had an excellent picture on it, although it was a 19" set and the new one is a 40" LED.
I've checked everything I can looking for a problem but haven't found anything yet. Does anyone have any idea where I might look next or possible solutions to get a better picture on tv3? The other two tv's have excellent pics. The receiver for tv1 and 2 is the 722K.
This is the way the DISH installer set everything up and it worked fine until I wanted to replace the analog with a larger digital. I was under the assumption that a switch should be involved here somewhere but maybe not. Also it's about 60-70' from the 722 and the other connections to the tv3 in the garage. Also, there are connections made in the coax out near the dish that don't look like they are weatherproof, but I'm not familiar with those either.
TIA,
Steve


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

So, let me get this straight, the *only* thing you changed was an analog set for a larger newer set?


----------



## Skippy49 (Feb 12, 2012)

Jim148 said:


> So, let me get this straight, the *only* thing you changed was an analog set for a larger newer set?


Yes, I can hook the analog set back up and it gets a good picture, but switch back to the larger digital tv and it gets really fuzzy. I suppose it's possible the tv is bad as it's new, but not real likely.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Try some old fashioned troubleshooting then. First, try a completely different set in place of those two and see what it does. Also, try a different signal source for the new 40" set. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Skippy49 (Feb 12, 2012)

I need a smaller tv that's easier to carry around, but I"ll try it tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, are you using RG-6 or RG-59 coaxial cable for the 60-70' run?


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

It is because of what you called a duplexer.. That is actually a splitter.. It is used to move the antennae from the back of the tv the 722 to closer to tv3.. First try switch channels on the 722.. Is it set at channel 60?? Try moving it to cable 73 and see if the picture is any better..


----------



## Skippy49 (Feb 12, 2012)

Jim148 said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you using RG-6 or RG-59 coaxial cable for the 60-70' run?


I hadn't thought about that, but it's RG59 as it was put in many years ago. It would be hard to replace it as it is right now, but I do have some underground quad shield RG6 that I could bury over to it if that would help. Thanks, hadn't remembered that part. Also, just to check, I could run a length just on top of the ground to that building.


----------



## Skippy49 (Feb 12, 2012)

gokartergo said:


> It is because of what you called a duplexer.. That is actually a splitter.. It is used to move the antennae from the back of the tv the 722 to closer to tv3.. First try switch channels on the 722.. Is it set at channel 60?? Try moving it to cable 73 and see if the picture is any better..


 It was originally on 60 but I set it to 25 to see if it made a difference but I can try 73 if that would help.


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes on the recv switch it to cable then 73.. Then start going up and seeing if any are clearer..


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The coax output is ONLY SD - not HD, so naturally it will look "fuzzy" as compared to an HD input.

I picked a 32 inch 720P LCD TV just because I was still using SD Dish - any larger and the picture would become unacceptable to me. This way, the 4:3 SD image is about the same size as the 27 inch CRT it replaced.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I think gokartergo is onto something. Whatever the channel is, the TV's tuner needs to be set to expect whichever type the 722k's modulator is sending. They both need to be set to either air or cable.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

Is this fuzzy snowy or fuzzy blurry? It makes a difference. Fuzzy snowy is a signal problem you may need an amp to boost your signal. Fuzzy blurry is the natural effect for going from 19inch set to something MUCH larger. SD signals (which tv 2 or 3) will look bad on your new set compared to the old analog. For a better picture you will likely need a HD receiver hooked up to your set. Maybe its worth waiting for the Hopper Joey setup dish is coming out with.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm not sure I understand your drawing or how TV3 is getting its signal. Since it is a newer TV, you need to make sure it is hooked to the HD receiver through the HDMI connection if you want the best picture. And, make sure the receiver is set to 1080i mode (or 720p if your TV doesn't support 1080i). You can get very long HDMI cables or adapters to send HDMI over coax or CAT5 cables. I don't have any experience with how well they work, though.

The way the sets come programmed from factory often makes the picture look bad - especially for SD sources. The TVs are often set to make them look good in a store - under bright, florescent lights. At home the picture will look bad even with a good HD source.

Search the internet for the model number of your TV and the word "settings." You'll probably find pages with recommended settings for your TV. These settings will probably be much better than the default ones.

If the HDMI connection is not available, the component connection is the second best. It will share the signal with the HDMI connection, though, and I'm not sure if you can run component cables that far.

The best solution may be to get another HD receiver for your new TV.

-- Roger


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Skippy49 said:


> I attached a drawing of how they are hooked up. Everything was fine until I replaced the analog tv in my garage (tv3) with a larger digital tv. It will only get a fuzzy picture while the analog one it replaced had an excellent picture on it, although it was a 19" set and the new one is a 40" LED.


Like some others here, I'm very puzzled you don't know what the problem is.

You had a small analog tv (NTSC 480i standard) you were feeding with coax. And you replaced it with a very large digital tv (ATSC probably 1080p standard) still feeding it with coax. And you're getting a fuzzy picture....

The new TV is not designed to produce a great picture off of an NTSC feed through coax.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

If you can't run component or HDMI over to your new tv, you're a perfect candidate for the upcoming hopper/joey. Until then, fuzzy is normal when feeding a crappy RF modulated SD picture to an HDTV and doubling the size. You'll have to live with it as long as you keep your current setup.


----------



## Skippy49 (Feb 12, 2012)

phrelin said:


> Like some others here, I'm very puzzled you don't know what the problem is.
> 
> You had a small analog tv (NTSC 480i standard) you were feeding with coax. And you replaced it with a very large digital tv (ATSC probably 1080p standard) still feeding it with coax. And you're getting a fuzzy picture....
> 
> The new TV is not designed to produce a great picture off of an NTSC feed through coax.


I'm beginning to think that you are correct about my picture problem. I'm going to try one more thing and carry it into my house and connect it to the receiver with a short piece of coax and no splitter and see what kind of picture I get. If that's the same kind of fuzzy, then I'm thinking my only solution is to get another receiver just for this tv.


----------



## Skippy49 (Feb 12, 2012)

mdavej said:


> If you can't run component or HDMI over to your new tv, you're a perfect candidate for the upcoming hopper/joey. Until then, fuzzy is normal when feeding a crappy RF modulated SD picture to an HDTV and doubling the size. You'll have to live with it as long as you keep your current setup.


What is this "hopper/joey" you are talking about? I don't mind waiting on something and using the tv as is if something is coming out that would fix my problem---this tv is in what I call my shop--I farm and it's just to have something on to listen to/watch while I'm working on my motorcycles or other equipment---it's not like it's in my house.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

If connecting it with a temporary line with no splitter clears it up then it may be interference from the remote antenna relocation to the garage. Some TVs seem to be more susceptible to this than others. If it is try getting your hands on a 3db coax attenuator. Install it directly on the antenna port on the back of the receiver - that usually clears it up when I run into it in installs. It may not make it perfect, because an SD feed never looks great on an HDTV, but it should improve at least.


----------



## Skippy49 (Feb 12, 2012)

gtal98 said:


> If connecting it with a temporary line with no splitter clears it up then it may be interference from the remote antenna relocation to the garage. Some TVs seem to be more susceptible to this than others. If it is try getting your hands on a 3db coax attenuator. Install it directly on the antenna port on the back of the receiver - that usually clears it up when I run into it in installs. It may not make it perfect, because an SD feed never looks great on an HDTV, but it should improve at least.


I'll try that if I get a better picture, but I'm guessing I won't. I did a search for this "hopper/joey" and it sounds like what I may need. Although I'm also putting up an over the air antenna for this and we do get several off air HD stations so after the ground thaws and I can do that, maybe I'll get enough stations, I'll forget about the satellite--probably not though, once I miss something I really wanted to see! LOL


----------



## Skippy49 (Feb 12, 2012)

I did some more checking this morning. I started by carrying the new tv into the house and connecting it to the "home distribution" connector on the back of the receiver with a two foot piece of RG59 coax. Picture there was pretty good-acceptable-much better than before. So I moved to the next place there was a connection. I found a splitter that I had forgot about because it was behind my stereo and it was connected to an FM splitter and then on to the tv. I bypassed all of this and connected the tv and had a good picture again. So I moved the tv back to where it was and reconnected it like before, except I left the FM splitter and that related mess disconnected and, what do you know, I had a good picture now. I guess something in that FM splitter, or the 2 way splitter itsself was causing a problem but it's cured now. The FM splitter was there because earlier I had used this cable run for a feed from my over the air antenna and used the fm for my stereo in the garage, but don't need any of that now--putting up another OTA antenna.
Thanks for all the help on getting this figured out, but it appears that the splitter or the FM splitter was the culprit.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Glad you got it figured out!


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Get rid of any RG-59 in your antenna system and replace it with good quality RG-6.


----------



## Skippy49 (Feb 12, 2012)

Jim148 said:


> Get rid of any RG-59 in your antenna system and replace it with good quality RG-6.


I'll probably try to do that Jim, but for now it's going to be all that gets done. The RG59 is buried inside conduit that comes up inside a wall--almost impossible to get to, but I have underground RG6 that I can just bury without any conduit, so I'll probably do that when the weather gets warmer.
I'm still interested in the Hopper/Joey thing. Once you have HD tv somewhere you hate to go back to SD tv. Ha. Get spoiled I guess.

I certainly appreciate all this help on my problem. I'll keep coming back to this site just to learn more, whether I have a problem or not.
Steve


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Jim148 said:


> Get rid of any RG-59 in your antenna system and replace it with good quality RG-6.


Per the announcement of the Hopper and Joey, RG-59 is good to use again in some areas of the installation so I wouldn't pull it out for now.


----------



## Skippy49 (Feb 12, 2012)

Grandude said:


> Per the announcement of the Hopper and Joey, RG-59 is good to use again in some areas of the installation so I wouldn't pull it out for now.


Thanks for the info, I'll wait for now!


----------

